# Making Messinger seat wear tabs



## John (Feb 1, 2013)

Messinger seat wear tabs









And yes, I will chrome mine


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2013)

Another great piece of work. Very nice John.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Wow*

I love it. What will a set of those cost? American Craftsmanship is still goin' on.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey John some knuckleguards on those Huffmans would look pretty good! Just sayin...V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking good, as usual.
Thanks, for showing the pics, of the stamping process and the tooling.
Seeing how it's done is fascinating.
John, It's too bad that you have been so successful in business, because you would have made a really cool shop teacher.


----------



## John (Feb 2, 2013)

They cut metal shop from SD schools. I would be unemployed.


----------



## John (Feb 2, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey John some knuckleguards on those Huffmans would look pretty good! Just sayin...V/r Shawn





The guards are on the list!


----------



## John (Feb 2, 2013)

tripple3 said:


> I love it. What will a set of those cost? American Craftsmanship is still goin' on.




I will send you some, PM where to send them.
John


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2013)

John said:


> They cut metal shop from SD schools. I would be unemployed.




 I know,
They cut all of the Industrial Arts programs from the Schools up here as well.
It's pathetic!
We had, Wood, Metal, Plastics, Electronics, Automotive, Aviation, Ceramics, Drafting, and the Fine Arts as well. 
Now, they have diddly squat.
I hope a lot of those kids are good at Football.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 2, 2013)

Neat!  Could you post some more pictures of your dies?  I've been playing with making some brass headbadges with a home-made hydraulic press and have become kind of obsessed with die forming and stamping.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 6, 2013)

Just curious...what size of press, in tons, did you need to stamp these tabs out, and what gauge of sheet metal are they made from? Very nice looking finished product!

Dave


----------



## John (Feb 8, 2013)

ridingtoy said:


> Just curious...what size of press, in tons, did you need to stamp these tabs out, and what gauge of sheet metal are they made from? Very nice looking finished product!
> 
> Dave












The material is 26 ga. Steel
The part is so thin and small that it could be made with an arbor press from Harbor freight.


----------



## John (Feb 8, 2013)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Neat!  Could you post some more pictures of your dies?  I've been playing with making some brass headbadges with a home-made hydraulic press and have become kind of obsessed with die forming and stamping.




An arbor press would work good. Watch youtube on die pressing
John


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 9, 2013)

*Messinger seat wear tabs*

Can i purchase a pair of these tabs from you? Please let me know at tcbrushwerks@verizon.net Thanks
[

[And yes, I will chrome mine[/QUOTE]


----------



## John (Feb 9, 2013)

Just PM me a address


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the die pictures!  It's big help to see how someone else made them.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 22, 2013)

*Wear tabs for prewar/postwar messinger b-1 seat (sliding clamp)*

John, Beautiful work! I'd like a pair. TW Clark, 13462 Garcia Ave., Chino, Ca. 91710 Thanks


----------



## John (Feb 22, 2013)

I will send you out a set. I am making prewar tabs right now. They should be done in a week or two.
John


----------

